# Surplus



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Adam Wainwright" <ajmw@home.com>* on *Mon, 19 Mar 2001 09:23:22 -0800*
I‘m going to be in the Ottawa area in a few day, I was hoping to pick up
some kit I‘ve heard there some good stuff in surplus stores.  I‘m still a
cadet so we get nothing.  Does anyone know of anywhere surplus stores that
are any good?
-Adam
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"dave" <dave.newcombe@home.com>* on *Mon, 19 Mar 2001 16:10:46 -0800*
Closest one I knew of was Honest John‘s in Pembroke
----- Original Message -----
From: "Adam Wainwright" 
To: 
Sent: Monday, March 19, 2001 9:23 AM
Subject: Surplus
> I‘m going to be in the Ottawa area in a few day, I was hoping to pick up
> some kit I‘ve heard there some good stuff in surplus stores.  I‘m still
a
> cadet so we get nothing.  Does anyone know of anywhere surplus stores
that
> are any good?
>
> -Adam
>
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Steven R Clark" <sclark@canada.com>* on *Mon, 19 Mar 2001 21:19:36 -0500*
Honest John‘s hasn‘t been there for about a year now. Not only is it closed,
but the building it used to be in, is no more. Got some good buys on
closeout sale though :
Steven
----- Original Message -----
From: dave 
To: 
Sent: Monday, March 19, 2001 7:10 PM
Subject: Re: Surplus
> Closest one I knew of was Honest John‘s in Pembroke
>
> ----- Original Message -----
> From: "Adam Wainwright" 
> To: 
> Sent: Monday, March 19, 2001 9:23 AM
> Subject: Surplus
>
>
> > I‘m going to be in the Ottawa area in a few day, I was hoping to pick up
> > some kit I‘ve heard there some good stuff in surplus stores.  I‘m
still
> a
> > cadet so we get nothing.  Does anyone know of anywhere surplus stores
> that
> > are any good?
> >
> > -Adam
> >
> > --------------------------------------------------------
> > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> > remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> > message body.
>
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> message body.
>
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Robert Childs" <adanac1@home.com>* on *Mon, 19 Mar 2001 22:42:25 -0500*
he is no longer in business
----- Original Message -----
From: "dave" 
To: 
Sent: Monday, March 19, 2001 7:10 PM
Subject: Re: Surplus
> Closest one I knew of was Honest John‘s in Pembroke
>
> ----- Original Message -----
> From: "Adam Wainwright" 
> To: 
> Sent: Monday, March 19, 2001 9:23 AM
> Subject: Surplus
>
>
> > I‘m going to be in the Ottawa area in a few day, I was hoping to pick up
> > some kit I‘ve heard there some good stuff in surplus stores.  I‘m
still
> a
> > cadet so we get nothing.  Does anyone know of anywhere surplus stores
> that
> > are any good?
> >
> > -Adam
> >
> > --------------------------------------------------------
> > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> > remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> > message body.
>
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------

